# Yet another CA question



## Ben Holt (Feb 24, 2016)

I've tried to research this but everyone has their own way of doing it. I've done a couple dark pens and you can really see how good you are at finishing...or not. Do you guys sand length wise also? I look at my pen and I can see small ridges across. I do 5 coats of thin ca and then sand at very high grit using the micro sticks. Then apply a couple more coats of thin and again sand. Then do 3-5 coats of medium and then sand again. I've gotten away from using some of the coarser grit on the finishing sticks because it seems to take a lot off and I've gotten down to wood. What should I do?


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 24, 2016)

The first pic shows the swirls. The second I'm wondering what I should have done. The blotches were in the wood. Also, I'm using these Funline Designer kits as practice but give me thoughts on how they are proportioned...are they too fat?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't do many pens.. in fact, I haven't done one in over a year. But, I do CA on calls. I do sand with the grain in a sense. We do it a lot different though. I do thin, medium, thin, medium, etc etc until I get 20-30 coats, then sand 1200 and 2500. The paper towels you're using could exaggerate the lines as well. Viva brand seem to work the best IME.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 24, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I don't do many pens.. in fact, I haven't done one in over a year. But, I do CA on calls. I do sand with the grain in a sense. We do it a lot different though. I do thin, medium, thin, medium, etc etc until I get 20-30 coats, then sand 1200 and 2500. The paper towels you're using could exaggerate the lines as well. Viva brand seem to work the best IME.


Thanks. I'm using blue shop paper towels. Maybe that is it. The initial paper towels I used when I first started "smoked" so I had read never to use those again. I'll go back to wet sanding gently with 1500 and see if that helps things out. Didn't really notice the swirls until I did two dark pens.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 24, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I'll go back to wet sanding gently with 1500 and see if that helps things out. Didn't really notice the swirls until I did two dark pens.



After laying on a dozen coats of thin CA, I flatten the surface using 400 grit against an acrylic block (to ensure it's really flat). Squirt regularly with a water bottle, don't allow the sludge to build up too much before rinsing it away.

Stop. Dry it off. With a bright light on it, look closely -- is the surface uniformly scratched up? If there are any bright shiny areas, they are the low points and either need to be built up with more coats of CA, or you need to sand down the surrounding highlands.

Once it's flat, I sand along the length of the pen to erase the radial scratches. Then I use micromesh, starting on the green or black, and still with plenty of water. I don't always sand up & down with the micromesh, just make sure I wash off all the residue before moving on to the next grit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 24, 2016)

Also check youtube for videos. Andrew Hadden (Haddens Hailers) and Aaron Wingert (Wingerts Woodworks) have two of the best videos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 24, 2016)

Andrew does an amazing job on a CA finish. I've watched his video several times. I also use the viva brand paper towels they seem to work well for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Blue towels are good for cleaning slop. Not ca. So you can still use em. I'm surprised @duncsuss didn't mention the foam technique...I tried it. I love it. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/33455483?...48199072&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78889837352&veh=sem

Read down from post number 4 for duncans method...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/verte...ood-african-blackwood-burl.22670/#post-284643


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Blue towels are good for cleaning slop. Not ca. So you can still use em.



Funny you say that because of the various paper towels I've tried, I've been most successful with the blue shop towels. I've used them exclusively now for the last more than 150 pens without issue. Don't remember what other brands of towels I tried though.

Tried the foam method, but it didn't work so well for me. I need to give it another try sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 24, 2016)

What Henry said. I do mine exactly like haddenhailers. He has a YouTube video. I also do one with boiled linseed oil. Off course half one way 6 another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Funny you say that because of the various paper towels I've tried, I've been most successful with the blue shop towels. I've used them exclusively now for the last more than 150 pens without issue. Don't remember what other brands of towels I tried though.
> 
> Tried the foam method, but it didn't work so well for me. I need to give it another try sometime.



Well....one man's trash is another man's treasure....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well....one man's trash is another man's treasure....



I have noticed one thing about CA finishes. Ask 20 pen turners how to do a CA finish and you're likely to come up with at least 30 ways to apply one!

(Personally, I have three methods of applying a CA finish that I use...)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yep...so true. I use paper towels. The foam. And sometimes just turn it by hand and drizzle it on then spray the activator on it, and sand the rough till smooth...


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 24, 2016)

Sprung said:


> (Personally, I have three methods of applying a CA finish that I use...)



Me too -- (1) craft foam with lathe running around 350 rpm (the slowest pulley on my Nova 1624), (2) paper towel with the lathe running around 800 rpm, (3) paper towel with the lathe power off, wiping the length of the barrel and turning the spindle by hand till I've coated the whole surface.

Which method I use on any given day depends on whether I'd have to cut up pieces of towel or foam, and whether I'd have to change the pulley to get a different speed. I'm getting lazy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 25, 2016)

Maybe I missed it but are the rings from the CA or were they there after sanding before finishing? Anyone use EEE toward the end of sanding, before the finish?


----------



## keepanionme (Feb 25, 2016)

I tried something new of the application for CA and it seems to work ok. Instead of using paper towels, I used the plastic bags the pen components came in. It didn't seem to get bumpy at all. The finish was pretty smooth and almost looked like it didn't have to be sanded.

As for the paper towels, the best I've found is the store brand from Costco. They don't seem to soak up the CA like other paper towels seem to.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 25, 2016)

For a CA finish I use the Trash Bin Method.
I prefer MINWAX Polyurethane using the Dipping Method to get a fast, consistent, durable finish as good or better than any CA method.

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 25, 2016)

I start off with the sanding under power at slow speed and I try to avoid a heavy hand. Using excessive pressure on sanding helps to create scratch lines and extra work Once I get the pen eavenly sanded I shut the power and sand with the grain by hand . It is more work but it gives me a scratch free finish.


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the advice. Checked out the videos and applied them. Ended up with my best finish yet. Here is a designer (these are my practice kits...getting a bit boring) in Jatoba. Feel free to leave feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yep... I do sand with the grain to eliminate those little grooves and ridges when found. Typically run over it with the abrinet (_lathe running_) to knock the high spots down, then shut the lathe down and sand.

Was using shop towels, switched to plain old Viva and it seemed to help as far as my work was concerned. Personally, I haven't found to much that doesn't smoke with CA. Papertowels, shop towels, Q-Tips, any place you spill it. Quick trip to the net would suggest many of those items may however contain cotton fiber...



wikipedia said:


> *Reaction with cotton[edit]*
> Applying cyanoacrylate to some natural materials such as cotton, leather or wool (cotton swabs, cotton balls, and certain yarns or fabrics) results in a powerful, rapid exothermic reaction. The heat released may cause serious burns,[23] ignite the cotton product, or release irritating white smoke. Material Safety Data Sheets for cyanoacrylate instruct users not to wear cotton or wool clothing, especially cotton gloves, when applying or handling cyanoacrylates.[24]



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate#Reaction_with_cotton


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I haven't found to much that doesn't smoke with CA.


Craft foam

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sure I just get CA down with a paper towel and right away you guys got to throw something new at me! 

I'll have to give it a try, see how bad I can mess up CA with that method!!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

